# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  electronics workbench

## xampos

ξερει κανεισ σε πιο site μπορω να βρω το electronics workbench οχι το demo

----------


## moutoulos

> ξερει κανεισ σε πιο site μπορω να βρω το electronics workbench οχι το demo



  :Embarassed:  Πιπέρι ...  στο πληκτρολόγιο που γράφει τέτοια   :Rolling Eyes:  .

----------


## aeonios

> ξερει κανεισ σε πιο site μπορω να βρω το electronics workbench οχι το demo



+44 (0) 20 72876222

Aν είσαι επαγγελματίας πάρτους εδώ να σου πουν πόσο κανει η κανονική εκδοση να την πάρεις και να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου!

Αν είσαι φοιτητής(έτσι λέει το προφίλ σου!) ζήτα την φοιτητική είναι πολύ φτηνότερη!

Δεν φαντάζομαι να είσαι κάτι άλλο που δεν αναφέρεις!

----------


## gourtz

μπες στο isohunt.com ειναι μηχανη αναζητησης torrent. γραψε electronics workbench και εχει το 8 αλλα ειναι λιγο μεγαλο 446mb οποτε βρες καποιον με dsl για να το κατεβασεις. για α κατεβασεις τορα ομως χρειαζεσαι και ενα torrent manager πχ το bit lord η το μtorrent που τον εχεις και η σελιδα αυτη μεσα μνομιζω αλλιως δοσε μου ενα e-mail να σου στειλω το torrent καποια στιγμη καθως και το προγραμματακι για να το κατεβασεις.

----------


## gsmaster

Υπάρχουν και τα ΠΜ.......

----------


## sgoum

Κατεβασε απο το site το 9.ειναι free για 30 ημερες.
Να ξερεις ομως οτι to sim του δεν ειναι απο τα καλυτερα,βγαζει λαθη.

----------


## gourtz

ουπς sorry  :Wink:

----------


## robotakias

Κατέβασα το Electronics Workbench απο εκεί που λέτε και έχω ένα προβληματάκι..Αν ξέρει κάποιος παρακαλώ ας μου στείλει ΠΜ ή e-mail να του πω..

----------


## antonopoulos

ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ MULTISIM_7_WORKBENCH ΣΤΟ SITE WWW.GAMATO.INFO.
ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ORCAD_V_9.2 OΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑΤΑ..

----------


## KOKAR

ρε παιδιά είπαμε υπάρχουν και τα ΡΜ.
το παράνομο λογισμικό διώκεται ποινικά !

----------

